

Twenty rules of formulating knowledge - bootload
http://www.supermemo.com/articles/20rules.htm

======
seregine
His "avoid sets" principle reminds me of the argument that Lisp is
counterintuitive because people don't think in lists.

~~~
michael_dorfman
But then, oddly enough, he seems to propose using linked lists in his example.
("What are the first 3 letters of the alphabet?" What letter comes after
ABC?")

